# Moldworks2006



## هادي نيسان (21 مايو 2008)

اليكم برنامج المشهور في تصنيع و تبير القوالب ارجو التثبيت
http://rapidshare.com/files/113145244/MoldWorks2006.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/113146911/MoldWorks2006.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/113153874/MoldWorks2006.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/113155066/MoldWorks2006.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/113156168/MoldWorks2006.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/113157232/MoldWorks2006.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/113158338/MoldWorks2006.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/113159622/MoldWorks2006.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/113160705/MoldWorks2006.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/113162046/MoldWorks2006.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/113163281/MoldWorks2006.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/113164594/MoldWorks2006.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/113165766/MoldWorks2006.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/116027695/MoldWorks2006.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/113168478/MoldWorks2006.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/113169930/MoldWorks2006.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/113171299/MoldWorks2006.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/113172011/MoldWorks2006.part18.rar
الكراك
http://rapidshare.com/files/116027878/Crack.rar
تعليم البرنامج
http://rapidshare.com/files/113173806/Tutorial.pdf


----------



## أسحاق المصرى (22 مايو 2008)

مجهود ممتاز بارك الله فيك, ونفع بك


----------



## أسحاق المصرى (24 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
أنا حملت البرنامج بنجاح والحمد لله.
جزاك الله خيراُ


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووور أخي على البرنامج الرائع ولكن هل يجب أن يعمل مع برنامج السوليد وركس
وشكرا


----------



## على اللول (31 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا ومزيد من التقدم


----------

